# Film dmg



## Mac Chris (12 Décembre 2011)

j'ai une copie de film avec fichier audio et videoTS sur mon mac.
Est il possible de le lire sur l'ATV2? et quelle manip faire car je pense qu'il faut deja le mettre sur iTune?

Merci


----------

